# Betta pixels. :)



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I just started these so I'm not the best. I have also found that CT are the hardest but I try my best. I need some practice so if anyone wants one I will try!! ^_^

My iPod only lets me post one picture at a time, but I can post more examples if needed.

I can so far do: CT HM VT (mostly males, but can do females) I find it hard to draw from the avatar, so post a picture or I can go to your albums! 
Also I can do a plant if you would like! Just ask! 
Example: HM.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

You can try my avatar if you would like!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Tried my best!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

try Indigo if you want, just go to my album if you do.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

you are welcome to use the pictures in my album. link is in the signiture!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is Indigo, his red wash was a little tricky...


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Here is Indigo, his red wash was a little tricky...
> 
> View attachment 73780




thats good you've done the shape of his tail and the red nicely, thank you, do you mind if i use this picture in my sidnature?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I do not mind. 

In honor of Red:


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I thank you! (and it is an honor to recieve it!)


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

thank you! its so cute!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad you guys like them!


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

can you do Shark?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

By far, the hardest...


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you do one of July please?


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

so cute, i love it!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

July. Couldn't really tell if he is blue, or a grayish color.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you i love it DD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

glad you like it. from an angle it looks purple, but its blue.


----------

